# utf-8 zeichen mit eclipse



## espresso (21. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
ich versuche Sonderzeichen darzustellen. Normalerweise funktioniert das mit


```
char c1 = '\u20ac';
```

Bestimmte Zeichen, z.B. die der IPA Extensions Range 0250 - 02AF werden mit Eclipse aber immer als Fragezeichen dargestellt. 

Woran könnte das liegen?

Gruß 
espresso


----------



## Sanix (21. Feb 2010)

Hast du den Container auf UTF-8 eingestellt? Properties -> Text File Encoding -> utf-8


----------



## espresso (21. Feb 2010)

Vielen Dank Sanix, das wars.

Gruß
espresso


----------

